# Flounder Gigging Pole



## psterett (Jan 15, 2010)

What is a good strong gigging pole that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## grim (Jan 15, 2010)

We always used the frog gigger, which was a telescoping paint roller pole that you could pick up at any hardware store.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 15, 2010)

You can by the tips at a lot of places then like grim says, attach it to whatever. wooden dowel rod, pvc, etc.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2010)

Bamboo.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 15, 2010)

I use a 1.5 dowel rod from Home depot . I have a gig head on one end and a 3/4 plywood triangle at the other for pushing....you will always try to push the boat w/ what ever you use so it should be stout w/in reason.
I have made poles from 4- 3/4 quarter rounds glued together which is pretty stiff and easy to make. Put some gloves on and slather them up w/ a poly glue(slower set the better) and use tie wraps to clamp.
cw


----------

